# Psl/dwa



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

If you already have a pet shop how do you go about getting licensed to sell DWA animals( would be more for shop display rather than actually being sold)
What kinda stuff do you have to do to make the shop suitable, i know it will be different in different countys etc but is there some basic guidelines?


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Just a secure locked unit and insurance.. after that its pretty straight forward..


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

define a secure locked unit? Just a viv with a lock? lol


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I may be wrong but I think you do not need a DWA for a pet shop, sure I read that somewhere recently,probably in the DWA sticky


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i know you dont need an actuall DWA to keep DWA animals if you have a PSL but i just wanted to know what requirements needed to be fullfilled on your PSL to be able to keep them
thanks for the input though


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i know you dont need an actuall DWA to keep DWA animals if you have a PSL but i just wanted to know what requirements needed to be fullfilled on your PSL to be able to keep them
> thanks for the input though


I think different borough councils require diferent things, some just want them in a locked viv where the public can't access, others want the locked viv placed inside another locked viv out of public reach. You also have to let the local hospital know what anti-venom they may need to access just in case accidents happen.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i know you dont need an actuall DWA to keep DWA animals if you have a PSL but i just wanted to know what requirements needed to be fullfilled on your PSL to be able to keep them
> thanks for the input though


You would need to ask YOUR council because it's your local authority's specifications you'll have to meet.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> define a secure locked unit? Just a viv with a lock? lol


yeah pretty much.. if your getting smaller ones then put them in breeder boxes or something to make extra secure.. our council is a pain in the arse but we manage it.. as long as we keep them informed they are pretty ok..


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

For pet shops it's under double lock and key. Dudley is as far as I know is the only place a pet shop leicence won't cover dwa and you have to seperate leicence. Why I don't know but was / is true!


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

We are currently in the process of looking at opening up a shop next to the housing business and the only things we require to house DWA on our PSL are;

1) All DWA animals are to be kept in there respective cages with a lock and 6mm toughened glass

2) Infront of the animals seperate cages is a surround of some clear material (Glass, Perspex, ETC) to create the second barrier between public and animal. 

3) The front screening needs to be locked and fully sealed

Those are the three factors that will enable us to keep DWA at the shop. We are allowed to keep crocodilian however in a single skinned cage with a lock. 

I would contact your council, they should be more than happy to help and with new legislation being drawn up supposidly to keep all councils in line there should be no difference between your council and ours for example.

Hope that helps

Vicki x


----------

